# Blood slide candy.



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

so cool!! thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, those are awesome!!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

How simple but scary!!! Love it !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovin' it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I make hard candy at Christmas time so from many years of experience, molten sugar is HOT!! Be careful pouring & cutting.

You may wanna invest in a candy thermometer too, you can get them at the grocery store, to make sure the candy reaches the right temp, which is called hard crack & is 300°. Because if it doesn't reach the right temp, you'll have taffy instead of hard candy. And while taffy is great, it doesn't make a great slide.

If you screw up & it all cracks apart, or you don't like the results you can just put it back in the pan & re-melt it & start over again.

I'd also suggest not using a non-stick pan. This stuff will stick to regardless. It will stick to almost everything. Except silicone, which is why they suggest the silicone mats. You may also wanna use a silicone spatula to scrape the bowl.

If you don't have a silicone mat or parchment paper you can use some Pam on the cookie sheet. Just spray the sheet, then pour the mix onto it.

Also don't ever use a chocolate mold for this hard candy mixture, it will melt it. There are special hard candy molds out there if anyone is interested.

This company, Lorann Oils, has some nice ones. They also have flavourings for candy & other oils for soap & crafting.


----------

